# 2X Battery



## headcheese (Aug 1, 2011)

just curious to hear anyones thoughts or if you use 2x battery, juice defender or similar.

i have been using 2x on aosp roms, and i just dont know if it helps... i still can only get 14 hrs.underclocked even, very light use. maybe something

is keeping my phone awake?

anyway how many people are fans of 2x battery? i mean if you check your phone say even every 20 min with that radio stopping and starting maybe

its best to just to leave it (data) on! i dont know.


----------



## jacobk (Jul 18, 2011)

i use green power to disable my data. it turns data on and triggers a sync every 15 minutes (this is user definable) or turns on data if i unlock the phone


----------



## Cblox (Jul 17, 2011)

I used 2x for a while. Didn't seem to help me, but I know some people swear by it.


----------

